# Additional #'s stamped on trim tag



## nixy31 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello, I am curious if anyone has seen a trim tag that has additional #'s stamped on it. I found this while browsing CL listings and wasn't sure what to make of it. A 21 is stamped on the trim tag. Thanks!

https://images.craigslist.org/01515_j6sESvHNwlV_600x450.jpg


----------

